# Sharp-shinned Hawk (sub-adult) was a Merlin  ;)



## Didereaux (Dec 28, 2014)

This one landed on the fence (like Hunter58's Cooper's did).  Not far from the 'Bird Buffet'.  She was not very skittish, it was drizzling, so got a decent shot of her before she spooked.  After all sorts of embarrassing flip'flops it has finally been determined, once and for -all that this is a sub-adult Sharp-shinned Hawk.  Which is what I had originally called it. (but I listened to the first 'expert' that contacted me), I should have waited for the real raptor experts...

I was right in my first editting that the shank, and long bony toes were distinguishing characteristics of this species, as well as a 'blunt' tail.  The Coopers has much heavier (and shorter toes), and has a markedly rounded base to its tail.   The MERLIN does NOT have yellow eyes!

So now you have all that was told me by a university-type raptor expert.


----------



## Hunter58 (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice capture and a good shot for reference/ID.


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 28, 2014)

Hunter58 said:


> Nice capture and a good shot for reference/ID.



Hunter I apologize I hadn't paid any attention when I posted this and called it a Sharp-shinned.  The gray matter is turning into oatmeal.    But it is a pretty good ID shot of a MERLIN!


----------



## pjaye (Dec 28, 2014)

Nice shot.  We've seen a c.f. blue but no shots


----------



## LilyBee (Dec 29, 2014)

Very nice indeed


----------



## KenC (Dec 29, 2014)

Nice shot.  Although they're not that big, these are scary looking.  I once watched from my kitchen window as one of these devoured a finch.  At least I think it was a finch because I didn't have a good view while the Merlin was eating and all I found after was one tiny bit of fluff.

Just as a tiny quibble, I'd probably try to darken the leaves immediately behind the bird.  If you use PS you could do it with selective color and a mask.  The closer leaves are more yellow than the rest of the background, so raising the black slider on the yellow tab in selective color would work.


----------



## pdq5oh (Dec 29, 2014)

The yellow eyes and pattern on the breast are indicative of a juvenile Sharp-shin. A Coopers hawk looks very similar, though are a good bit bigger. Sharp-shins being about blue jay sized; Coopers being neary crow sized. Adults of both have red eyes. I have both hawks around my area and see way more Coopers hawks.


----------



## Hunter58 (Dec 30, 2014)

Didereaux said:


> Hunter58 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice capture and a good shot for reference/ID.
> ...



Thanks for letting us know.  I've never seen a Sharp-shinned and have yet to capture a Merlin.


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 30, 2014)

Hunter58 said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> > Hunter58 said:
> ...



The Sharpie has yellow eyes, and the Merlin very brown ones.  The confusion here was that the sub-adult Sharpie has that streaked breast almost identical to the adult Merlins.   But that was not why the mistake was made...Oldtimerz was the cause of that!     The Sharpie as an adult has plummage almost exactly like the Cooper's.  Ain't bird Iding fun?


----------

